# Can any fish live with a breeding colony of shrimp?



## phoenixkiller (May 17, 2012)

Hey guys! I want my new 50g to be a shrimp tank, but my dad thinks they are too small to be the only thing in there. I will do my best to heavily plant the tank, but I wanted a colorful/noticeable types of fish that will not eat the shrimplets. I know Otos are fine, what about cories and Cardinal tetras? 

I would love some suggestions!

I just want another cool shrimp soo bad, leaning towards the Blue Velvet shrimp for the most part. I want to breed and then sell them, but I know that most bigger fish would consider even the adult shrimp to be food, but... I dunno. I really love the Cardinal and Neon tetras, so that'd be great if they would work. Just want a few general suggestions.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Nahid_Siddiqui (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi,
Since you are going for a planted tank I think you should go for siamese fighting fish thats a great algae eater. Neon tetra is ok, you can also try gouramis, guppies, Zebra Danio, white cloud, black molly etc. You have to make sure the water PH is right for the fish. Unless the fish are carnivorous they wont eat the shrimp. Thing about shrimps though you need to check the water conditions and the substrate, based on their species.

Hope I was helpful!!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I must respectfully disagree with Nahid. All of the fish he lists will definitely eat shrimp. And Siamese fighting fish (beta) are obligate carnivores--they will not eat algae, but will hunt down every shrimp in the tank.

Cardinals and neons will definitely eat all the baby shrimp, if not the adults. Almost every one agrees that otocinclus are safe. I think that the smaller cories are safe, but some of shrimp keeping friends disagree.

If shrimp are the focus of the tank, don't put any fish in with them except otos. As for a 50 gal being too big for shrimp only, a member of our club just set up a 60 specifically for his shrimp, and I think it will be a beautiful tank.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I disagree with Nahid too. I don't think any fish (not even tiny fishes like boraras) except otos can mix with breeding colony of shrimps. The baby shrimps will surely get eaten up. Yes, betta is not algae eater. Definitely not suitable to be added into breeding shrimps tank.


----------



## rostick555 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is my experience I have had bristlenose plecos, cory cats, and tetras and all will eat baby shrimp. The tetras even picked at the adults. My suggestion is do not put any fish in if you want to keep a shrimp tank thriving. I have a 50g Crs tank with yellows and that is plenty of color for that tank.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

In my opinion, the only fish I would keep with shrimps are Otocinclus. I'm currently keeping Neons with my Red Rilis and even then I'm a bit 'iffy'. I do a head count every morning, and as long as I count 20. My colony should be alright.

But I think a shrimp only tank looks real neat, I'll get rid of the Neons once my 2nd Iwagumi is up and cycled.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Ya the only true fish that wont eat shrimps are Otocinclus.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

In a sufficiently mossy tank, least killifish (Heterandria formosa) are an option. They will take down some baby shrimp given the chance, but they can't harm the adults at all and enough hiding places mean at least a few baby shrimp will make it past eating size. 

If you're trying to keep a particularly valuable shrimp, or want to preserve as many shrimplets as possible, though, I agree with those who suggest otos only.


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 15, 2006)

ya pretty much all fish will eat shrimp, you choices end up with no fish or trying nano fish and hoping they dont get to many.

on a side note i always hear otto's, but what about like hatchets or other surface dwellers?


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Just to be crisp on the answer to the question:
1. If you want NO shrimp to be eaten, then otos are the only fish possible.
2. On the other hand, it is possible to have a self-sustaining shrimp population with other fish, IF there are enough hiding places for shrimp in moss, dense plants, etc. 

Some would say that chasing an occasional shrimp meal is good for the fishes' digestive and physical health.

Anecdotally, I've seen all of my non-oto fish go after shrimp. But, I've also seen RCS swim defiant and unmolested right through the middle of a group of tetras, like a scene in a movie where the geeky kid with glasses navigates a gang of bullies... I also have an Amano that has lived with the fish for 3+ years (he's as big as they are).


----------



## isellcars (May 16, 2012)

I have a 90g and bought a few RCS to go in the tank a few months ago. I have ottos, BN plecos, clown pleco, dennison barbs, several different types of tetras, Molly's and plattys.....also a few true SAE. The RCS are currently over taking my tank and I wish I could get my fish to eat them to thin out the population a bit. 
My tank is heavily planted and I have a huge piece of driftwood covered in java moss. The basically live there but they will swim around the tank like they own it. They have even made it into the sump tank and live and breed in that as well.
I also have amano shrimp, ghost shrimp, bamboo shrimp and vampire shrimp all in the same tank. Neon tetras and other similar dive tetras will leave your shrimp alone. Even my bigger Molly's and Dennison Barbs don't mess with shrimp.


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

I have pygmy cory with my RCS and I believe they will not eat any shrimps. Any shrimp bigger than adult male is bigger than the cory and also, cories are pretty stupid fish  The food has to pretty much bump into their snouts for them to get it. I used to have panda cories with shimps before and I've seen many "collisions" with shrimps of any sizes and never ever the cory was able to catch the shrimp(lets) even if he realized he just met one. But 99% of time, the shrimp was gone before the cory even realized what have just happened.
My bigger cories were much faster, tho... I wouldn't trust them that much but still doubt they would eat them.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jul 12, 2008)

ya manny of the nano fish should be fine my pgyme corries (C pygmaeus) never go after shrimps or shrimplets. and even with my the two species of micro rasboras Boraras brigittae (Boraras brigittae and boraras merah) thay don't go after the shrimplet and this is in a smaller 5 gallon tank.

i think you would be fine if you use smaller fish like that and have you tank heavily planted. you might loose a couple shrimp here and there but as long as you keep the fish feed you will should be fine.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Mosquito rasboras.... Tons of'em


----------



## whispyb (Nov 12, 2012)

Very interesting


----------



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

isellcars
Loaches ?
loach that will eat snails will snack on shrimp too.

(best idea i've got, not much, but it's something)


----------



## fplata (Jun 9, 2012)

Nahid_Siddiqui said:


> Hi,
> Since you are going for a planted tank I think you should go for siamese fighting fish thats a great algae eater. Neon tetra is ok, you can also try gouramis, guppies, Zebra Danio, white cloud, black molly etc. You have to make sure the water PH is right for the fish. Unless the fish are carnivorous they wont eat the shrimp. Thing about shrimps though you need to check the water conditions and the substrate, based on their species.
> 
> Hope I was helpful!!


 if its small enough to fit in their mouth, they will eat it. Not sure where you are getting your info man, this is the 4th post I read from you where you are totally off, it's not cool to offer wrong information.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

